# Bremshebel für Kinderhände (4 Jähriger)



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

unser kleiner ist im November 4 geworden und für sein alter recht groß.
Fahrrad fahren lernen auf dem 16" von seinem großen bruder ging gar nicht.

Also haben wir ihm ein gebrauchtes 20" Orbea Team Disc gekauft.

Seit ein paar Wochen kann er auch schon recht gut damit fahren, das einzige womit er Probleme hat sind die Bremsgriffe.
Seine Hand ist noch zu klein um den Bremshebel richtig greifen zu können (Finger zu kurz), es geht gerade so, aber schön ist das nicht.

Gibt es evtl. Bremsgriffe für Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen die eine geringere Griffweite haben?

Bremsen: Shimano M396 Hydraulic Disc
Hebel: Shimano Altus M2000

Vielen Dank

Gruß Jan


----------



## nicolutz (19. Mai 2022)

Mein Großer hat an seinem 20" Magura MT4 und ich finde die Hebel sehr gut verstellbar auch an geringe Griffweite. Er wird aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem schon deutlich größer sein als dein Sohn.
Wo kommst du her?

Edit: Ah Steinberg ganz im Norden wohl, das wäre dann etwas zu weit weg, um zum Testen vorbeizukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

danke für deinen Tipp.

Wir kommen aus 08237 Steinberg (Sachsen).

Gruß


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. Mai 2022)

Unsere Tochter fährt am 20" auch einen Magura MT2, da kann man die Griffe auch näher an den Lenker stellen. Magura solltest du an vielen Rädern im Geschäft finden ;-)


----------



## nicolutz (19. Mai 2022)

Ergänzung: ich habe natürlich eine MT4 mit 1-Finger Hebel


----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

Ok, danke.

Dann werd ich mal schauen was die Griffe kosten.
Wie verstellt man die Griffweite (Inbus)?

Gibt es da unterschiede zwischem MT2 und MT4 Hebeln?

Die Magura Hebel bzw. Griff funktionieren dann aber trotzdem mit der Shimano Bremse...

Danke Gruß


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. Mai 2022)

Nein, du musst die ganze Bremse tauschen ( OK müssen nicht, wird auch absichtlich gemacht, aber hier macht das keinen Sinn ). Die MT2 hab ich damals für 50€ bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft, da diese oft gegen die Größere getauscht wird. Am Kinderrad musst du dann auch die Leitungen kürzen und ggf neu Entlüften.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

@nicolutz 
- könntest du mal bitte den Abstand vom Bremsgriff zum Griff am Lenker messen?
Danke


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. Mai 2022)




----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

@nicolutz
Vielen Dank.
30mm könnte auch jeden Fall weniger sein als bei den jetzigen, mess ich heute Abend mal.
Kann man am MT4-Hebel auch die Griffweite einstellen?

@Bastian_77
Aber weshalb funktionieren die Magura Griffe nicht mit dem Shimano Bremssattel?


----------



## write-only (19. Mai 2022)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> 
> Dann werd ich mal schauen was die Griffe kosten.
> Wie verstellt man die Griffweite (Inbus)?
> ...


Man kann auch bei deiner Shimano die Griffweite verstellen, hast du das schon versucht? Und bevor du eine komplett neue Bremsanlage verbaust würde ich lieber einfach die Hebel gegen Shimano Einfingerhebel tauschen, die besseren mit Servowave haben auch noch nen geringeren Hebelweg als die Magura.









						SHIMANO Deore Bremshebel BL-M6100 | rechts, 27,50 €
					

SHIMANO Deore Bremshebel BL-M6100 | rechts Eine Komponentengruppe für die Massen Mit der Deore M6100 bietet Shimano Highend Technologie der MTB Top-Gruppen




					r2-bike.com
				




Z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (19. Mai 2022)

Andere Anschlüsse, ggf falsches Übersetzungverhältniss der Kolben. Shigura wäre der Mix, wird gemacht für mehr Kontrolle und Leitung. Bringt aber hier nix, da würde ich einfach komplett tauschen, zumal die Hebel einzeln vermutlich genau so teuer sind ;-)


----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

@Bastian_77 
ok, danke.

@write-only 
wie verstelle ich an den jetzigen die Griffweite?


----------



## Binem (19. Mai 2022)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> @Bastian_77
> Aber weshalb funktionieren die Magura Griffe nicht mit dem Shimano Bremssattel?


Aber warum funktioniert der Bremssattel im Golf nicht in einem Mercedes? Ganz einfach, zwei verschieden Systeme. Gardena und Kärcher Gartenschläche passen übrigens auch nicht zusammen, zumindest nicht ohne Adapter. Und wer möchte schon eine Adapter/Bastellösung in der Bremsanlage


----------



## nicolutz (19. Mai 2022)

Ich kann dann gerne mal an unserem Hebel die Griffweite messen, musst dich aber noch bis ca. 10h gedulden.

Ich denke auch, du könntest erst noch recherchieren, wie verstellbar die entsprechenden Shimano Hebel sind, bevor du komplett wechselst.

Im Zweifelsfall hätte ich tatsächlich noch eine fertig befüllte MT4 mit Leitungslänge für 20" im Keller liegen, aber nur für

Edit: die Einstellung der Griffweite geht mittels Inbus, dürfte bei Shimano auch so sein
Edit2: schau nochmal genau, welche Hebel du gerade dran hast. Oben schreibst du Altus M2000, das dürfen aber die Schalthebel sein, wenn ich jetzt nicht irre


----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

@Binem
- hätte ja sein können das man nur die Griffe tauschen kann, wäre ja um einiges einfacher.

@nicolutz 

ja das ist kein Problem mit dem warten
ich schau mal wie das eventuell an der bestehenden Bremse funktionieren könnte
Falls es nicht funktioniert, würde ich mich für die MT4 anmelden (alles weitere dann per PN)

Danke an alle


----------



## Solemn (19. Mai 2022)

Was ich noch messen könnte sind MT500 Hebel, die funktionieren auch sehr gut bei meiner (jetzt) 5-jährigen.
Minimaler Hebelweg und nutzbarer Bereich hängen aber auch von der Dicke der Griffe ab...

Solemn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

@Solemn 
wenn es für dich keine umstände macht wäre das nett.
Die verwendeten Griffe sind eigentlich Standard von der Dicke.
Danke


----------



## Solemn (19. Mai 2022)

Mach ich, komme aber erst heute Abend ans entsprechende Bike


----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

Kein Problem.
Bin auch bis heute Abend unterwegs.


----------



## write-only (19. Mai 2022)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> @Bastian_77
> ok, danke.
> 
> @write-only
> wie verstelle ich an den jetzigen die Griffweite?





Da ist ne Inbusschraube, die verstellt die Hebelweite.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

@write-only 
Super, vielen Dank.
Mal sehen wie weit ich die noch randrehen kann.


----------



## nicolutz (19. Mai 2022)

So, eben nachgemessen: minimale einstellbare Griffweite an unseren MT4 Hebeln sind 30mm.
Also wie bei Bastian auf dem Foto oben, einziger Unterschied ist, dass unser 1-Finger Hebel halt kürzer ist


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Und wer möchte schon eine Adapter/Bastellösung in der Bremsanlage


Ich will nix anderes mehr 🤷🏻‍♂️ allerdings Shimano Geber an Magura Sattel 🙈


----------



## die3lustigen2 (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

Ich konnte den Abstanf von Bremsgriff zu Lenker ca. 25-30mm verringern. 

Hab jetzt auch ca. 30-35mm.

Vielen Dank an alle

Gruß Jan


----------



## Solemn (20. Mai 2022)

die3lustigen2 schrieb:


> @Solemn
> wenn es für dich keine umstände macht wäre das nett.
> Die verwendeten Griffe sind eigentlich Standard von der Dicke.
> Danke


Also, bei einem Griff-Außendurchmesser von 30mm komm ich mit den Hebeln am äußeren Ende auf einen minimalen Abstand von ebenfalls 30mm.
Aktuell hat sie dann ca. 11mm Leerweg bis zum Punkt an dem die Beläge anliegen, d.h. ihr bleiben noch 19mm Hebelweg für die volle Bremskraft. 

Solemn


----------

